# Talking prop via microphone



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Has anyone made a talking prop that used a microphone as opposed to cd player or similar audio device?

I could see something like that being used to welcome guests or as entertainment for patrons while they wait in line.

TIA


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Do you know about talk through Boris? Skull head with a mike with a jaw that moves to your speech. Big lots for $20 if you can still find him. I saw him K-mart also for a little more.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I wasn't aware he worked that way, Thanks!!!

I'm pretty much a newb when it comes to props. Most of my past halloween years have been centered around making my costume as realistic as possible.

I look for him...Thanks again!!


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

I use a boris i had last year as a reaper with a pre-recorded welcome / rules / warning of the creatures & things that await the TOT'ers. Then every so often i or someone hiding behind the fence would stop the recording & interact with the guests, like identifying a kids costum & making a cool comment,would give it that extra something.Had a few people that thought the whole thing was all a recording until i interacted with them........they loved it !


----------

